# iPad 2 se met seul en mode récupération



## Phoenix82170 (2 Avril 2013)

Bonjour

J ai un iPad 2 non jaibreaké sous iOS 6.1.3 celui-ci depuis 15 jours plante environ tout les 2-3 jours et se met en mode récupération ( fiche et logo iTune)malgres une restauration à chaque fois.

Le premier plantage à eu lieu sous IOS 6.1.2

Est ce que vient d une ampli car je restaure à chaque fois ou est ce plus grave??

Merci pour votre aide plus que précieuse. !!!!!


----------

